
[Nature] Economics needs a scientific revolution - Anon84
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v455/n7217/full/4551181a.html
======
Anon84
Maybe an opportunity for a smart start-up?

~~~
bstadil
I can't read the article. Did you pay?

